# Dosing dry fertilizers



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can read this it is from GLA, http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Figure out how much of each you want to add in a week. 
Put that much KNO3 + KH2PO4 + K2SO4 in a jar. (Do not put CSM+B in the same jar)
Add water. If you want to dose 3 times in one week, then you might put 15 ml of water in the jar. Shake. If that is not enough water put in as much as it takes, but measure it. 
Dose @ 5 ml every other day (if 15 ml was enough, otherwise simply divide the jar into 3, and dose that 1/3 every other day)

Repeat for CSM+B.


----------



## Adam79 (May 6, 2009)

I have been playing around with Chucks Planted aquarium caculator. The only method of measurement I have is teaspoons, which isn't as precise as grams. Do I risk any plant or fish damage if I'm off a little?


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

I use this dosing regime:

http://www.rexgrigg.com/Algae1.html

I don't does 3 times per week, just two, but the I also only do a water change every 3 weeks.

I started by dosing just 1 time per week and increased until I felt I had the growth, water conditions I wanted.

Don't go crazy and you'll be ok. You can pick up a 1/8 teaspoon measure at Wal-Mart for Target.

I dry dose, no mixing with water, just dump it in to the tank in from of my filter return. Seems to work fine for me.

dave


----------



## Adam79 (May 6, 2009)

Also, the calculators and charts go by tank volume. I have a 75 gallon but do I need to take into account that displacement of the substrate and wood?


----------



## lovingHDTV (Oct 15, 2008)

Adam79 said:


> Also, the calculators and charts go by tank volume. I have a 75 gallon but do I need to take into account that displacement of the substrate and wood?


I don't. I have a 46 gallon bowfront tank and use the 40-60 gallon column in the chart.

Honestly it is more important to get your water movement, light and CO2 in line than it is to over dose ferts. Some over dosing of ferts wont cause any algae issues, but you get too long of a photo period and you will get algae.

The only time I've had algae was when I ran my light too long, and when my CO2 tank ran out and I did not notice it for a few days. I noticed it because I got algae and was wondering why. Upon inspection I found my tank had run out. A refill and a week later all the algae was gone.

dave


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

All the systems are flexible enough that the variations you are asking about are small. 

I also use spoons to measure the ferts. 
Tank volume is variable, but I just call each tank by its commercial name (45, 29, 10... ) and dose accordingly, unless it is a paludarium, or has a very large sump that makes a difference. A tank such as a Rift Lake tank with a solid rock wall might really be 20% less water, but most of the 'scaping I have seen here is pretty typical: Couple or so inches of substrate, maybe a mound, a few rocks, or a branch or two, and a canister filter. Not enough to seriously affect water volume. 
There will be more variables in the lighting and CO2, and you will be adjusting the dosing as you go, anyway.


----------

